# Computer erkennt SSD nicht mehr



## none-of-ur-business (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein "kleines großes" Problem mit meinem PC bzw der SSD, diese wird nämlich vom Computer nicht mehr erkannt.

Am Dienstagabend habe ich den Computer noch genutzt, keine Probleme damit gehabt und normal heruntergefahren, als ich heute den PC starten wollte zeigte er mir an das kein Bootfähiges Laufwerk vorhanden sei. 
Ich hab eine andere Festplatte (HDD) angeschlossen und konnte damit problemlos starten, also muss es wohl an der SSD liegen, aber wie kann diese im abgeschalteten Zustand kaputt gehen? 
Wenn ich beide Festplatten anschließe startet er normal, aber er zeigt die SSD weiterhin nicht an, weder im BIOS noch im Arbeitsplatz bzw Computerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung.

Die SSD ist eine Samsung 850 EVO 500GB und jetzt etwa 13 Monate alt, die Schreibleistung sollte eigentlich noch lange nicht erreicht sein.
Der PC war aus und vom Strom getrennt. 

Wenn die SSD Defekt wäre müsste der Computer doch zumindest erkennen, dass etwas angeschlossen ist das nicht richtig funktioniert oder diese zumindest eingeschränkt funktionieren. Allerdings erkennt er gar nichts, auch in der BIOS Boardübersicht wird an den SATA Steckplätzen nur die (ersatzweise angeschlossene) HDD und die DVD-Laufwerke angezeigt. Der SATA-Steckplatz an dem die SSD angeschlossen ist wird als leer angezeigt. Ich hab auch schon die Steckplätze gewechselt und die SATA- und Stromkabel getauscht.

Vielleicht hatte jemand schonmal das gleiche Problem oder weiß was zu tun ist.
In der Hoffnung das mir jemand helfen kann oder eine Idee hat

Gruss none-of-ur-business


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2017)

SSDs sterben nicht weil sie totgeschrieben werden, diese Schreibleistungen erreicht kein normaler Mensch und selbst wenn funktionieren die Laufwerke weiter - im read-only Modus.
SSDs sterben, weil der Controllerchip kaputt gehen kann. Das ist zwar unwahrscheinlich aber kommt vor - und kann zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt vorkommen, beispielsweise bei einer kurzen kleinen Spannungsspitze die entsteht wenn der PC sich abschaltet (und man kein besonders gutes Netzteil hat...). Das Resultat ist, dass die SSD nicht mehr ansprechbar ist.

Das einzige was du noch probieren kannst ist die SSD in deinem anderen PC zu probieren um 100%tig sicher zu gehen, deine Beschreibung passt aber sehr sehr gut auf einen klassischen Controllertod wie er vor einiger Zeit bei Vertex2-SSDs berühmt wurde die wie die Fliegen starben. Damit ist die SSD ein Fall für die Garantie falls vorhanden und falls nicht für die Mülltonne.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Januar 2017)

Ist schon ungewöhnlich das eine SSD nach nur 13 Monaten ausfällt und oder nicht mehr erkannt wird.
Aber wenn gar kein Datenträger angezeigt wird weder im UEFI(BIOS) und im Datenträgerverwaltung seitens Windows,dann würde ich mal von einem defekt des Kontrollers des SSD,s ausgehen.
Ich würde das nochmal mit einem anderen S-ata Kabel bzw. Stromkabel für die SSD nochmal ausprobieren.Und wenn immer noch nichts geht nochmal auf einem anderen PC
testen um eine Bestätigung zu haben das es wirklich defekt sein könnte.Die SSD EVO hat doch 5 Jahre Garantie wenn ich mich nicht irre,die würde ich dann reklamieren wenn alles nicht hilft.

grüße Brex


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2017)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ist schon ungewöhnlich das eine SSD nach nur 13 Monaten ausfällt und oder nicht mehr erkannt wird.x



Es kommt auf den Defekt an. Wenn der Controller gestorben ist wonach es hier aussieht spielt es keine Rolle ob die SSD 5 Tage, 5 Monate oder 5 Jahre alt ist - das kann immer passieren.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2017)

Nur ist dann auch keine Datenrettung mehr möglich, da bei einer SSD  nur der Controller weiß, wo die Daten liegen (wegen Wear leveling oder gar Hardwareverschlüssellung).


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2017)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ist schon ungewöhnlich das eine SSD nach nur 13 Monaten ausfällt und oder nicht mehr erkannt wird.



Kann jeden Tag passieren, nur passiert es eben sehr selten.
Du hast nun das Pech, dass ausgerechnet dir sowas passiert ist.
Du hast doch Garantie, Reklamieren und Ersatz bekommen.
Die Daten sind nicht mehr zu retten, das ist natürlich blöd.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Januar 2017)

Solange kein allzuwichtigen Daten auf der Platte waren schwamm drüber. So Sachen können halt mal passieren. Wichtige Sachen solllten auch extern ausgelagert werden oder in eine cloud gespeichert werden. Zum Glück hast du ja ne Garantie von 5jahren. Hast eben die abwicklung am Hals.


----------



## none-of-ur-business (21. Januar 2017)

Danke euch für die schnellen Antworten, ich hab die Posts unterwegs schon gelesen und mir direkt eine neue SSD gekauft, da sich das nicht anhört als sei die alte noch zu retten und ich nicht damit rechne das der Austausch seitens Samsung schnell vonstattengeht. Ich hatte eh vor eine zweite kleinere SSD nur für das Betriebssystem und die wichtigesten Programme zu kaufen, jetzt musste ich das eben zwangsläufig vorziehen.
Leider hatte ich auf der jetzt kaputten SSD alle Daten und Dateien gesichert, weil mich das ständige ein und ausschalten der HDD (die ich als Datengrab nutzen wollte) damals genervt hat und ich dort eh nie viel drauf hatte. Wobei mich am meisten die verlorenen Spielstände ärgern.  Alles andere hab ich größtenteils als Backup auf einer externen Festplatte.

Was mich jedoch stört ist es die SSD abzugeben ohne meine Daten darauf löschen zu können. Inwiefern die die Festplatte vielleicht reparieren und wieder veräußern oder Bausteine wiederverwerten weiß ich ja nicht, oder was die sonst damit anstellen. Bislang hab ich immer die Festplatten ausgebaut anstatt diese mit wegzuwerfen. Vermutlich Paranoid, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2017)

none-of-ur-business schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch stört ist es die SSD abzugeben ohne meine Daten darauf löschen zu können. Inwiefern die die Festplatte vielleicht reparieren und wieder veräußern oder Bausteine wiederverwerten weiß ich ja nicht, oder was die sonst damit anstellen.



Keine Sorge, die schauen höchstens kurz nach ob die SSD wirklich defekt ist und falls ja fliegt sie komplett in den Müll (falls nein schicken sie sie dir wieder).
Da irgendwas auszulesen oder wiederzuverwerten würde das zigfache von dem kosten was die Produktion einer neuen SSD in der Linie kostet.


----------

